# interresting world beat from asia?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Im looking for interresting world beat music from far east asia*: siberia, i love this singer called Juliana from yakutia russia, im interrest in mongolia and japan or Balinese world beat too.You know the kind exquisite female voices, new age inclinaison, ancient folkloric overtone , modern ecletic and etheric pop sensibility. a bit dark a bit sunny( if you know what i mean).

In league whit loreena mc kinnit and azam ali...

What about music of Sikkim india this is strange place the top of the world the himalaya..
Look i know my query are wierd but jeez im on a quest for the best music on the planet and the best music has no frontier.

:tiphat: your pal deprofundis


----------

